
Show HN: Bloom Filter JS - sacert
https://github.com/sacert/Bloom-Filter
======
nsfmc
i think you need to update the description for this or leave a comment
explaining where to find your bloom filter library (i'm curious!)

~~~
sacert
Think is pretty embarrassing. I forgot to add the link when posting this
thread! Is there a way to delete a post? haha

~~~
sctb
No problem, we've updated the story with the link.

~~~
sacert
Merci!

